# Wildcamp spot near east end of A66/A1 near Catterick



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I need somewhere for a stopover on Thursday night near the eastern end of the A66 /junction with A1. Want to drive for about 3 hours after a tiring day at work....I will have had to start out at 7am have a trying and tiring day so 3 hours or so driving will be enough come the evening. I should arrive about 8 - 8.30pm
I will be going across the A66 and up to Oban the next day.

Thanks


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

You could have a look on here , seem a few near where you wish to stop

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...049334888237522.00049af91baebfd18ebc7&t=h&z=6

Gary


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*NightStop on East end of A66*

Good Morning gj1023

There is a parking layby area at the very eastern end of the A66 where I normally see trucks night stopping: there appear to be public toilets there. From the A1 take the fly-over to the A66, go past the Scotch Corner hotel and another entrance on the left and as the road straightens out to the west, on the South - LHS - there is a largish pull over area and the toilet building. It won't be really quiet methinks as the A66 is busy.

Back across the A1/A66 junction and immediately to the East of it there is a gas-station and in its environs or very nearby, there is a truck parking area: I don't know if it is free or not but it seems popular with trucks and I imagine the garage can advise you.

If you go to the highest point of the A66, I mean past Bowes and right on the top of Stainmore, just before you begin to descend into the Eden valley, there is a long layby on the LHS - south side - where there is a fast food van. It is about 1500ft AMSL or so and can be really quite blowey and cold up there so beware staying if it is even a modest wind at Scotch Corner.

If you are so inclinned the Pub at Tan Hill welcomes motorhomers and provides robust feeding, usually fascinating company, a damn good fire and good ale ... but the road to it although only about 5 or 6 miles from the A66, is narrow single track with passing places. At 1700+ ft AMSL ... the highest pub in England ... a place our overseas visits just love ... be prepared for a blowey cold night at this time of year.

And there are two caravan sites at the Eastern end of the A66: one within 100 yds on your left as you leave the A1/A66 junction on the Richmond road; the other the CC club site about a mile up the A66, first turning left and to Gilling West / Richmond, and 300 yds down the hill. Check that one: it might be closed for the winter. I think the new CC site at Barney might be open all year.

Hope it helps.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Morning Daedalas , thanks,, I am sure 4maddogs will appreciate such a detailed information, as it is he who needs the information

Gary


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

gj1023 said:


> Morning Daedalas , thanks,, I am sure 4maddogs will appreciate such a detailed information, as it is he who needs the information
> 
> Gary


Or even 'she'! And she certainly does appreciate it! I want to be able to decide at the time where I stop depending on how I feel. I have to be in Oban on Friday night so the further the better! This info gives me several good options.

Julie


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh a "she "now, lol ok no clue in first post is my excuse, lol. Glad my link was a help , useful page that is

Gary


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

gj1023 said:


> Oh a "she "now, lol ok no clue in first post is my excuse, lol. Glad my link was a help , useful page that is
> 
> Gary


Other than her Gender Symbol


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol never looked at them before , now looked, all I see is a funny coloured symbol point at odd angles . Weird

Gary


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

And my name in my signature.....oh must do something about pikistrips that appears to have died depriving you of pics of my 4maddogs...


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol having difficulty getting out of this one, lol. I saw thanks and nothing below. Just looked more closely and yes name hidden right at bottom below a line. You don`t make life easy for me.

Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When I went from Cambs to Oban a couple of years ago I actually found it easier to carry straight on up the A.1 then via the A.68 to Edinburgh and across through the Trossachs from there.

There are a couple of official m/home stopovers on that route a new one in Hawick (I think) and the one we used in Jedburgh near the Bus Station/Tourist Info Centre who leave the public WiFi on 24/7.

Turn left into Canongate and left again into the large carpark.
http://goo.gl/maps/paMeQ


----------

